# building a cpu under 10k rs



## 43tanmay (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello

I am building a cpu for gaming for counter strike global offensive i am currently using pentium 4 2.8 ghz and i want to build the new pc with the same cabinet an harddisk my budget is 10k rs and i live in delhi

i am new in this forum so plz ignore any mistakes :X

and thanx in advance


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 2, 2013)

Get:
* Intel i3-3220 @ 7k 
* Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H @ 3.1k 
* Corsair 4GB DDR3 RAM @ 1.2k


----------



## 43tanmay (Feb 3, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Get:
> * Intel i3-3220 @ 7k
> * Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H @ 3.1k
> * Corsair 4GB DDR3 RAM @ 1.2k



and no graphic card? can cs:go run without a graphic card?? :X plz help me and thanx for ur reply


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2013)

Asus P8H61-M LX- @ 2.8k
Intel Pentioum G-645 @ 3.3k
Corsair 4GB DDDR3 @ 1.3k
HD 6450 gfx card @ 2.4k


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 4, 2013)

IMO HD 2000 of i3-2120 is sufficient for CS:G0. 
And for latest games these days you need to get atleast the HD 5570 1GB DDR3. Costs around Rs.3300. Anything below wont help you much.
Go with TG's suggestion and if possible get HD 5570 1GB DDR3 instead.


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2013)

HD 2000 is not sufficient for CS:GO.

Spend slightly more and get this:

AMD A10-5800K @ 7.5K (quad core CPU with built-in and very fast Radeon graphics. You don't need a graphics card with this.)
MSI FM2-A55M-E33 @ 3.5K.
4 GB 1600 Mhz DDR3 RAM @ 1.3K

Total = ~12.2K and worth it.


----------



## 43tanmay (Feb 4, 2013)

thanx all for ur advice m gonna buy as topgear said


----------



## Minion (Feb 4, 2013)

@OP go with Ico suggested rig integrated GPU of this processor is much better than 6450.


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2013)

yep, spending 2-3k more than his budget worth the extra cost.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 5, 2013)

And in case if he buys a GPU in future , he'll be able to CF the GPu with Raedon GFX.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2013)

ico said:


> AMD A10-5800K @ 7.5K (quad core CPU with built-in and very fast Radeon graphics. You don't need a graphics card with this.)
> MSI FM2-A55M-E33 @ 3.5K.
> 4 GB 1600 Mhz DDR3 RAM @ 1.3K
> 
> Total = ~12.2K and worth it.



+1 for this config. This is the best you can get at ~10K mark for 'gaming'. No other conventional Intel or AMD rig can match its graphical power.

For 10K budget, you NEED to go in APU way.
P.S. Price of Corsair Value series 4GB RAM is 1.1K.

But it, and it will save you another 200/- from the specification of ico.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> And in case if he buys a GPU in future , he'll be able to CF the GPu with Raedon GFX.



not with just any radeon gpu but only with HD6670  and if Op choose to buy a HD7750 or anything higher later the gpu core of the apu will be of no use.


----------

